# Hello My Name Is Aaron



## AaronMPratt (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi my name is Aaron Pratt im actively pursuing becoming a mason. The only reasons i want to join is to get a leg up in life. Being black is a difficult life to live, I feel like the world is against me and no one cares to understand to why. I lose jobs to other races, I am always not expected of much, I am often stereotyped, I am often treated as ignorant until i speak. It would be nice to be treated a bit more human even if it's only because of me being a mason. The 2 most important is to gain ancient knowledge


----------



## Keith C (Mar 6, 2018)

Welcome Aaron!


----------



## AaronMPratt (Mar 6, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Welcome Aaron!


Thank you for welcoming me (^_^)


----------



## LK600 (Mar 6, 2018)

I wish you success with your endeavor in becoming a Mason, and in life in general.  If you need any assistance or just comradery, we are here.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2018)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 6, 2018)

AaronMPratt said:


> Hi my name is Aaron Pratt im actively pursuing becoming a mason. The only reasons i want to join is to get a leg up in life. Being black is a difficult life to live, I feel like the world is against me and no one cares to understand to why. I lose jobs to other races, I am always not expected of much, I am often stereotyped, I am often treated as ignorant until i speak. It would be nice to be treated a bit more human even if it's only because of me being a mason. The 2 most important is to gain ancient knowledge



Welcome to the online community here!

Keep on the positive side. Freemasonry won’t fix all of the problems of the world today, but it is a good foundation. Remember that change begins within you, not everyone else. 

Take your time here. Look around. Learn. Listen more than you speak. There is a wealth of knowledge here inside the minds of the many Masons here, it’s a lot to take in all at once. Don’t be afraid to ask questions, but don’t take offense if it can not directly be answered until you yourself have traveled our journey.


----------



## AaronMPratt (Mar 6, 2018)

For sure thanks everyone for the positive vibes, guidance, and friendship.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome Aaron


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 7, 2018)

Aaron I’m Tony from Texas and have been a Mason for over 20 years. I will try to address some of your implied questions and even some things you haven’t brought up (my humble opinions).

Ancient knowledge - no idea what you’re talking about - secrets? the real secret about the Masons is:

WE MAKE GOOD MEN BETTER

The way we do that is through the lessons taught in the degrees, and through working in the lodge.

Since Masons are a brotherhood, they are also a family: the so-called Masonic “secrets” are just “family business” which we all made commitments to keep it within the family.



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 7, 2018)

Aaron, as to the first part of your reasons for joining - I would think of better POSITIVE reasons (this would hold true for any group).

One of my roles in the lodge is to interview potential candidates for admission - please think about what can YOU bring to the table - how can you benefit us as well as yourself.

When I joined, I was asked about my community service (church, industry, university alumni) - because I knew one thing about joining the lodge was to serve (even as a candidate) and how I could serve and be an asset to the lodge.

Although Masonry is a very patriotic organization (including pledge of allegiance and the National Anthem) it does NOT get involved in politics.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 7, 2018)

Aaron you are welcome to send me a private message if you have further questions


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 8, 2018)

Aaron check out Notable Prince Hall Freemasons | 2018




https://www.myfreemasonry.com/index.php?posts/185935/

for African-American role models that inspire me!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Mar 15, 2018)

I have mixed feelings about your reason for wanting to become a Mason. On one hand, i'm happy that you're entertaining the thought. But on the other hand, i'm disturbed about your reasoning.

Joining Freemasonry should be only about improving yourself and not about "getting a leg up in life". 

I suggest you take another look at your own motives before involving yourself with Freemasonry. 

It's terrible for any man to become a Mason just so he can get somewhere. 

I do not encourage any man to seek Masonry for selfish reasons.

Sent from my SM-T377P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 15, 2018)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I have mixed feelings about your reason for wanting to become a Mason. On one hand, i'm happy that you're entertaining the thought. But on the other hand, i'm disturbed about your reasoning.
> 
> Joining Freemasonry should be only about improving yourself and not about "getting a leg up in life".
> 
> ...


I agree and had the same initial thought - but then I considered Mr Pratts other statements including "It would be nice to be treated a bit more human even if it's only because of me being a mason. The 2 most important is to gain ancient knowledge"

This read more closely that Mr Pratt might be looking for a group where he is respected and to gain knowledge. I would suggest these are worthy. I would also caution Mr Pratt, that if he is looking for material or financial advantage, Freemasonry will not give it, nor would any "status" he gain within Freemasonry extend into his professional life but rather I would say, Freemasonry might be a way he could improve his sense of self and making riding the turmoil of life easier. If there is any "status" in Freemasonry, it should only arise because of the respect generated by a good character, but part of that is not seeking respect from others for its own sake, but rather from striving to help others and be a better man.


----------



## Matt L (Mar 15, 2018)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Welcome to the online community here!
> 
> Keep on the positive side. Freemasonry won’t fix all of the problems of the world today, but it is a good foundation. Remember that change begins within you, not everyone else.
> 
> Take your time here. Look around. Learn. Listen more than you speak. There is a wealth of knowledge here inside the minds of the many Masons here, it’s a lot to take in all at once. Don’t be afraid to ask questions, but don’t take offense if it can not directly be answered until you yourself have traveled our journey.





BullDozer Harrell said:


> I have mixed feelings about your reason for wanting to become a Mason. On one hand, i'm happy that you're entertaining the thought. But on the other hand, i'm disturbed about your reasoning.
> 
> Joining Freemasonry should be only about improving yourself and not about "getting a leg up in life".
> 
> ...



Welcome Aaron, very good advice above^.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Mar 15, 2018)

Well spoken words, Bloke. I've just written a piece as part of a book endorsed by my Grand Lodge called, "What Freemasonry Means to Me, Vol 2.

In my essay, i spoke personally about my own motive to become a Mason so that I could be surrounded by good & like-minded men who have an inclination to build from the inside out. 

Personally i found that self development is the theme of Masonic ritual. The idea is persistent and pervasive. Although  the practice takes years of hard work, it's quite the experience to find myself growing up in ways I couldn't before joining my lodge. 

Also, i've discovered that my Masonry has been helpful in improving my relations with my fellow man. 

Maybe we can't improve the world nor the people in it but we can improve ourselves. 

I hope that the young man interested in joining our Fraternity give these words a fair consideration before he makes his leap of faith into Masonry.



Sent from my SM-T377P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Scoops (Mar 16, 2018)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I have mixed feelings about your reason for wanting to become a Mason. On one hand, i'm happy that you're entertaining the thought. But on the other hand, i'm disturbed about your reasoning.
> 
> Joining Freemasonry should be only about improving yourself and not about "getting a leg up in life".
> 
> ...



Whilst I totally agree with your wise words here in the way that they're meant, I've got another take on it (even if it going slightly OT).

I totally joined Freemasonry for "personal gain". However, that gain isn't material, financial or "to get a leg up in life". The things I hoped to gain by joining were fellowship, a sense of belonging to something greater than myself and an opportunity to improve as a human. I'm happy to say that I've certainly gained the first two in abundance and, whilst the third one is a life long task, I know I've been set on a good path to that end. I'm also aware that those rewards won't come without work for me to do and give back to the lodge, something I'm trying to throw myself into.

I would argue that many of us joined the fraternity for those arguably "selfish" reasons.


----------

